# Trills



## Rachovsky

Would anyone care to remind me how trills are supposed to be played? If a piece's scale is C-sharp minor, and the trill is on F#, would I do F# and G#?

I believe you play the key above the trilled key, but in this case would it be F# to G?

Here's the piece I'm speaking of by the way:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Nocturne_in_C_sharp_minor_(Chopin,_Frederic)


----------



## fongpayman

Unless there is an accidental above the trill, you play the note and 2nd away using the key signature. In the key of c-sharp minor, you would play f sharp and g sharp.


----------



## Rachovsky

OK so does the key have anything to do with playing the key of the trills? Remembering the key of C-sharp minor, if the trill began on G sharp, would I play A sharp for the sole reason of it being 2 notes away from G sharp?

Thanks for your help by the way.


----------



## fongpayman

C sharp minor is the relative minor of e major. So, it has 4 sharps (f, c, g, and d). By a second, i mean a letter name away (not a whole step). G sharp would be played with a natural, because a sharp is not in the key signature.


----------



## Rachovsky

OK, I think I understand. I've heard players add a grace note or two before they enter into the trill, so I just wondered if that was improvisational or actually meant to be played like that. Thanks again.


----------

